# Need help naming business



## brogansmommy (Feb 24, 2015)

I need help naming my new business. I specialize  primarily on infant portraits. I would love to incorporate that somehow in the name of my business so people know what my specialty is. I am at a complete loss! Any suggestions would be great. I'm also known as aunt Kay around my town so that could be included as well.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, you could call it baby face photo
 but aren't you the same poster who is asking for advice on a beginner camera and how to learn photography?

This is like deciding on the hospital where you will perform surgery before you apply to medical school.

You may decide you don't want to be a photographer after all, you may decide you want to be in another niche, the business may change so drastically that your intended area won't pay your bills and you may just not be good enough to do it professionally.

Relax.
Take a few hikes on the learning curve first, then you'll have a better perspective.

Lew


----------



## brogansmommy (Feb 24, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Well, you could call it baby face photo
> but aren't you the same poster who is asking for advice on a beginner camera and how to learn photography?
> 
> This is like deciding on the hospital where you will perform surgery before you apply to medical school.
> ...


Maybe I shouldn't have used the word business . I'm not doing this to make money. I'm doing this mainly for recreational purposes. However, I would like to have a name associated as I am learning and spreading my new adventure. 

I'm an OB nurse by trade but have recently developed a disability in which I cannot continue that line of work. I have a huge love in both taking pictures and being in those special moments. Just looking for a way to continue my love of babies although I can't work a 40 hr job any longer.

Thanks for the feedback! I love your suggestion!


----------



## jaomul (Feb 24, 2015)

Aunty Kay's baby smiles


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 24, 2015)

There is a further point I'd like to make and then go away quietly. 

It is fun and fulfilling to take pictures of pretty things because one wants to.
When it becomes a 'business' and you have to perform and satisfy other people, then a lot of the fun disappears.
When clients have unreasonable expectations or are just plain unpleasant, that takes a lot of the fun out of it.

to some degree, it's like sex. Basically a fun time when you are doing it for with your own choice of partner.
When money changes hands, it can be a nasty thing.


----------



## Designer (Feb 24, 2015)

brogansmommy said:


> I need help naming my new business. I specialize  primarily on infant portraits. I would love to incorporate that somehow in the name of my business so people know what my specialty is. I am at a complete loss! Any suggestions would be great. I'm also known as aunt Kay around my town so that could be included as well.


I think you should call your new venture "Brogan's Mommy"  or "Brogan's Mommy With a Camera".  It seems to fit your concept quite well.  Yes, I'm perfectly serious.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 24, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> There is a further point I'd like to make and then go away quietly.
> 
> It is fun and fulfilling to take pictures of pretty things because one wants to.
> When it becomes a 'business' and you have to perform and satisfy other people, then a lot of the fun disappears.
> ...



wat? nah..
when sex is a business venture, it becomes so much easier.   All the fun without any of the expectations, commitment, or pressure to linger afterwards.  I mean, I wouldn't know this from _*personal *_experience mind you....its just what ive heard.

Aunty Kay....
actual business or no, if you want to "brand" yourself so to speak, I would go with something fairly generalized.
That way you don't wedge yourself into one specific niche, making you want to change your name later if you decide you like doing other kinds of shoots as well.  It might seem a bit strange getting engagement photos done by Aunty Kays Baby Picture Emporium. Know what I mean?

maybe...
Aunty Kays Precious Magical Moments Frozen in Time.

Or, if you want something a smidge shorter, initials+photography=generic name win.  (that's what my wife did)
it pretty much makes it easy to recognize, generic enough to cover any kind of photography, and since its your own name/initials, it makes it personal.

OR...
just do what I did and use a mustache.


----------



## Snagproof (Feb 24, 2015)

Who's your Baby Photography


----------



## Forkie (Feb 24, 2015)

If people already know you as Aunt Kay, go with that.  Your brand is ready-made.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 24, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> wat? nah..
> when sex is a business venture, it becomes so much easier.   All the fun without any of the expectations, commitment, or pressure to linger afterwards.  I mean, I wouldn't know this from _*personal *_experience mind you....its just what ive heard.



Man, you are so wrong about this.
It may be fun for the buyer but, just now being in bangkok and seeing the life of the myriad of sellers, it's real clear that it isn't fun for them.

I remember you saying that you don't get to shoot for fun any more, that all your shooting is for money.


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2015)

You want a name that is also available as an Internet domain name.

As mentioned you don't want to paint yourself into a corner by using a name that limits you to 1 genre of photography. Infants grow up, become children, teenagers, high school seniors, etc.

If you're new to photography you might want to be thinking instead about artistic and technical challenges you will face photographing infants. Like: What kind of lighting and light modifiers do you plan on using?
Don't put the cart in front of the horse.


----------



## Designer (Feb 24, 2015)

Snagproof said:


> Who's your Baby Photography


Oh, wow!  Your suggestion just made me think of a really great one!  I'm going to sell it on e-bay for about a million bucks!  Woo-Hoo!  Thanks, man.  Uh, no, I can't promise I'd share the proceeds with you, sorry.  A beer, maybe.


----------



## Snagproof (Feb 24, 2015)

Designer said:


> Snagproof said:
> 
> 
> > Who's your Baby Photography
> ...




Well after it's sold let us know what is it.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 24, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > wat? nah..
> ...



If I showed you a number of sellers that loved what they did, would that make you wrong? or justify my opinion?
the world is not so black and white that  you can take one particular area and _*some *_of its peoples situation and give it a blanket application to the entire world and its population.
I don't find your opinion very compelling evidence for a blatant statement of "your so wrong".  different strokes, and all that.

Yes, for whatever bearing it has on this conversation, (I find none) I don't really shoot much, as you call it, "for fun". I don't see what that has to do with the price of tea in China, but I acknowledge your skill at remembering things about me. I assure you, I am not prohibited from shooting "for fun" should the urge arise. 
I enjoy shooting formal portraits. I enjoy getting paid. whenever possible I combine the two.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2015)

How about Baby Pics by Kay? That's possibly available as a domain name, but who knows, since there are tens of thousands of women with small photo businesses that cater primarily to new mothers. According to the last article I read, the US CHamber of COmmerce stated that 80% of new photography business started were started by women. There is a lot of competition in the baby pics arena: Facebook and the world wide web have ensured that! Your own web of connectedness to the whole world of maternity and child bearing is a helpful bit of connectedness that might be very helpful.


----------



## Designer (Feb 24, 2015)

Snagproof said:


> Well after it's sold lets us know what is it.


You betcha!  I have never registered a domain name, and of course I haven't done the search for it, either, so I've got some learning to do in this area.  

If I get more than $10, I owe you a beer!


----------



## SoCalPhotographer (May 6, 2015)

If people gave away OB nursing for fun can you imagine how awesome that would be too!!


----------



## BrickHouse (May 6, 2015)

What a great way to continue to use your OB RN experience and do something that you love. Knowing where to stand in the delivery room to get the shot without getting in the way, how to handle and manipulate a newborn,etc. These are absolutely critical life skills that can make or break a 'newborn' photographer.


----------

